# A letter to my wife...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

just sent this to her...we had been making progress, now I haven't seen her or really had a conversation with her in over a week about "us:"

Until we can make a full committment to work 100, to work on things together, to improve our relationship, I can't do this part time anymore...I'm not strong enough...

When we do talk about "us" we make a lot of sense, I feel the love is still there, I feel we are still in love, but we have so much work to do...

When we do talk about "us" and we make a lot of sense, we talk about going to counseling, we talk about praying together...I get my hopes up so much that we are headed in the right direction, then nothing happens...I can't do that anymore...I get on this edge ready to climb forward, and then I just hang there not sure whether we are climbing or falling...I can't do that anymore...the expectations, then nothing...I'm fighting it, but am drinking more...I need to work on me again, get back to being stronger like I was...

We are busy...but that was/is part of the problem, we let other things get in the way of being husband and wife, of being one together...my drinking, being on the computer too much...too much tv...being parents...we just kept busy rather than being together...until we can focus on being one together, I'm going back to no emails, no calls...so on...

I'm not going anywhere, I so much want to be part of your life, I want so much to be able to hold you everyday, to prove to you that I can be the man you deserve...I'll wait until we both can give each other the attention our marriage deserves to try to save it...

I love you...


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice letter. I wish you the best of luck!! The thing that well all know....take it one day at a time....


----------



## hopemom (Dec 22, 2010)

How I wish my husband and I had taken the time you are now taking. This letter is us to the letter, but it might be too late. Keep fighting


----------

